# Expired Medical - How long is the exam good for?



## SeanPaul_031 (31 May 2005)

Im merit listed right now, but my application process has been so long that my initial medical test expired (1year ago) and just last week I did it over again. And again I passed it(what a joke).

So does my medical have to go to borden all over again for like another 3 months to be looked at? During this time will I still be on the selection boards, and still be considered for BMQ? Do I fall off the merit list cause my medical has to go back to borden again?

 ???


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (3 Jun 2005)

Ye, it didnt go back to borden cause I just got called 2 days ago w/ an offer  ;D ;D


----------



## hurry_up_and_wait (30 Jan 2006)

Sorry if this may have allready been covered. Just curious if/when a medical has to be redone. I first did mine a year ago- there were no problems at that time. Is it like the physical where it expires after a certain time? Thanks in advance.

h.u.a.w


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

You are new.  Try the above link.

Then try this link:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html


----------



## kincanucks (30 Jan 2006)

The medical is good for one year and may be just a simple update.


----------

